
Lobash: A modern, powerful library for Bash script development - adoyle_h
https://github.com/adoyle-h/lobash
======
ch_sm
I just love how we went from "underscore" to "lodash" to "lobash". People in
the future are gonna think we were nuts. Either way, cool project!

